# New ETF forum



## Joe Blow (23 December 2021)

After the idea was suggested to me by an ASF member, I have decided to create a dedicated ETF forum that will contain the threads of all ASX-listed ETFs.

These threads have previously been buried by the vast amount of other ASX-listed securities, so I thought it was a good idea to put them all in the one forum for easy access and organisation.

Please note that there are many more general threads about ETFs that can be found in a number of other forums. For the moment, I have decided to leave them where they are as I am not convinced that they should also be located in the new forum.

I hope that this new forum will encourage more discussion of ASX-listed ETFs and that many will find it useful to have all these threads located in the one place.


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2021)

My current watch list for ETFs (and a couple of funds) for anyone wanting to start looking:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 December 2021)

And I'll show you mine ... Plus HACK makes it eleven.

These are all active ETFs, often disruptors and with an international focus and mainly at the pointy end of Tech change .


----------



## qldfrog (23 December 2021)

adding to the above  lists of ETF I have traded:
infamous OOO and GGUS, GEAR,  YANK and USD for currencies.IIND for regional exposure
HBRD and IHHY for hybrids and bonds


----------



## Ann (24 December 2021)

Excellent @Joe Blow, although perhaps it might have been easier to have it divided up into the alphabet like stocks. I reckon these are going to take off like crazy. With the help of Vanguard and Blackrock, most of our good stocks have been shorted into oblivion so we need to be able to trade the rest of the world...and what better way than a nice Beta or VanEck ETF. Just as an aside, I think both Vanguard and Blackrock are unethical with the way they short our stocks unto near death, so Vanguard and Ishares are not my choice  of ETF product, but that is just an ethical decision, not meant to sway others! 

It isn't easy keeping up with the newbies but the ASX has a regular update of newly listed ETPs which contain the ETFs here...









						ASX investment products directory
					

Summary of ASX investment products sorted by product type.




					www2.asx.com.au
				




Just as an aside, I think it is great the mug punters are dumping Vanguard like it is a tower about to collapse! Note the Prat Meter aka 
Positive Volume Index, nothing positive here. I may not be the only one who doesn't want to touch Vanguard with a pair of tongues!


----------



## divs4ever (24 December 2021)

Ann said:


> Excellent @Joe Blow, although perhaps it might have been easier to have it divided up into the alphabet like stocks. I reckon these are going to take off like crazy. With the help of Vanguard and Blackrock, most of our good stocks have been shorted into oblivion so we need to be able to trade the rest of the world...and what better way than a nice Beta or VanEck ETF. Just as an aside, I think both Vanguard and Blackrock are unethical with the way they short our stocks unto near death, so Vanguard and Ishares are not my choice  of ETF product, but that is just an ethical decision, not meant to sway others!
> 
> It isn't easy keeping up with the newbies but the ASX has a regular update of newly listed ETPs which contain the ETFs here...
> 
> ...




 i would  not consider myself  as a 'mug punter '  but am looking to liquidate  my positions  in VAS , VHY , and IHD  (  all the Blackrock and Vanguard ETFs i hold ) ( but not a desperate escape  , mind you )  mostly because  they use my investment leverage against me  , when forcing changes  in corporate decisions/agendas 

 and  , their shorting  ( and share-lending )  activities   did not help soften my decision 

 since those 3 ETFs  have some equivalents  ( but NOT identical matches )   some other smaller funds are likely to get that  part of  my 'insurance investing '  . i will probably wait for a significant  dip  before replacing the exited ETFs 

 primary target  for  'replacement duty  ' looks to be MVW   , when the dip is large enough  , but the mandate quirks make it look interesting to me  ,  i notice the ASX has some other ETFs which  embrace the equal-weighted stratagem , but they are not yet guaranteed to be preferred  over other biases 

 i will also  revisit  the logic  i employed  to buy VAS ( as a blanket index coverage ) that MIGHT be inappropriate in the coming 5 years or so  , i  might chose to  target  small indexes on the ASX ( i already hold QFN  and MVB , and have held SLF in the past )  

 .. all that being said  VHY did well PROVIDED you participated in the DRP ( much better than DRPed VAS  over the same period )


----------



## Ann (24 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> i would not consider myself as a 'mug punter ' but am looking to liquidate my positions in VAS , VHY , and IHD ( all the Blackrock and Vanguard ETFs i hold ) ( but not a desperate escape , mind you ) mostly because they use my investment leverage against me , when forcing changes in corporate decisions/agendas
> 
> and , their shorting ( and share-lending ) activities did not help soften my decision
> 
> since those 3 ETFs have some equivalents ( but NOT identical matches ) some other smaller funds are likely to get that part of my 'insurance investing ' . i will probably wait for a significant dip before replacing the exited ETFs




Goodman! (?)

Wonderful to hear!

Mug punter or prat meter is simply my term for the PVI. Look up the definition it is quite insulting. I fully relate to the Prat Meter.


----------



## divs4ever (24 December 2021)

haunted the race tracks ( various types )   for a few decades  , i found that stereo-type ( 'mug-punter ' )   a convenient  disguise   , for my  low investment outlay  , high-risk/high-return  strategy 

 unlike some high-profile peers who would cause the market to move  before even deploying half the desired funds 

 appearing  to be financially unsuccessful ( even when having a big day )  had it's benefits as well  , some lurking criminals get jealous 

 BTW   the folks that use  such an insult  ( on the race-tracks)  often don't realize  when they have been gazumped 

 maybe that is why i was a Joan Jett fan ( Bad Reputation  reference )

 BUT  extensive  research  on each ETF can yield nice rewards for the effort


----------



## Ann (24 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> BUT extensive research on each ETF can yield nice rewards for the effort




Nah...I just chart them, very little effort, avoiding the Vanguards and Ishares.

 Just as an idle thought through a mind addled with a couple of glasses of bubbles, I am wondering when the major crash comes in nine to twelve months (BHP three peaks rounded house ref) if it is going to be caused by the failure of the likes of Vanguard or Blackrock coming unstuck. Just an idle thought of no consequence.


----------



## divs4ever (24 December 2021)

well  BHP  will have a down when it sheds the Petroleum  arm  ,  i read somewhere it is a sizable part of their income , so that should give you a hint of the timing for the start of the slide  add in a smaller BHP will oblige ETFs to sell some to rebalance to imitate  'market-weight ' i doubt a 'Greener' BHP will still  be 'Woke' enough to be an ESG  suitable stock  , so am NOT betting on any 'uplift ' from there


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2022)

Just an update on this. I've now moved all the threads I can find on ETFs into another new forum by the name of *ETF Chat*. So all discussion about ETFs should go in here moving forward and all discussion of listed ETFs should continue in the re-titled *ETFs A-Z* forum.


----------

